

The Case for Slow Programming - wslh
https://ventrellathing.wordpress.com/2013/06/18/the-case-for-slow-programming/

======
GFK_of_xmaspast
I've worked with some "slow programmers" before, including one almost exactly
like that guy and: no freaking thanks.

~~~
mdonahoe
Can you elaborate? Are they just frustratingly slow?

